# backpack for Pelican Case



## rellufs (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm wanting to take my Nikon D80 (and extra lens) out on the slopes and I'm having a hard time trusting the camera backpacks with padding and dividers (i.e. Burton FStop pack). If I really eat it, I don't want my DSLR getting damaged! 

Does anyone here just put a Pelican Case in a regular backpack? What size pack? I want a pack large enough so that I don't feel that hard case jabbing me in the back when I ride. Does anyone know if the Dakine Pro 2 (26liters / 1600cu.in.) is large enough for a Pelican 1450 and some extra gear?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

If I was worried about eating it I sure wouldn't want a 1400 series Pelican strapped to my back, those things are hard. A padded camera backpack will be fine, I usually just drop a camera body and a lens or two into an unpadded Camelback pack. I've wiped out a few times and no damage to the camera.


----------



## baphoto (Jan 28, 2011)

rellufs said:


> I'm wanting to take my Nikon D80 (and extra lens) out on the slopes and I'm having a hard time trusting the camera backpacks with padding and dividers (i.e. Burton FStop pack). If I really eat it, I don't want my DSLR getting damaged!
> 
> Does anyone here just put a Pelican Case in a regular backpack? What size pack? I want a pack large enough so that I don't feel that hard case jabbing me in the back when I ride. Does anyone know if the Dakine Pro 2 (26liters / 1600cu.in.) is large enough for a Pelican 1450 and some extra gear?


I just started researching posting my Pelican case on a fabulous backpack harness and saw your post. I may have just what you're looking for. Let me know if you're still looking for a solution. you can email me at [email protected].


----------



## ranger5oh (Feb 6, 2010)

I once wanted to bring my DSLR on the slopes, then I realized I would never take the time to set up great shots while on my snowboard anyway... so why bother?

I decided I would stick to my point n shoot while on my board, and use the DSLR when not boarding. There simply isnt enough time to set up shots to make carrying the DSLR on the slopes worth it.

Secondly, the risk of damage to your camera and body isnt worth it. Even in a pelican, hard impacts can ruin the internals (shutter and aperture) of your camera (and possibly your image stabilization if you have that on your lenses).


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I use a Dakine Heli pack. If Im going to be ridding hard I will wear my spine protector but usually if Ive got the camera Im ridding fairly cautiously. Its a lot easier to get much higher quality pics with the DSLR. a good lens and a good burst work wonders. Just dont go Mach chicken through the woods or huck anything huge with the camera on your back


----------

